# Kool ways to mark your golf ball



## Graham

i was just wonderin if neone had a sweet way to mark your ball other than the standard dot


----------



## stevel1017

I don't, but a guy I played with marked his with the meteorlogical symbol of a hurricane


----------



## 300Yards

I never really mark mine..but I have wondered if putting a face of someone I REALLY hate on the ball, would inprove my drives any..


----------



## Graham

nice thats a good idea i wonder if theres a way to put n actual pic on a golf ball


----------



## Topflite_d2

Graham said:


> i was just wonderin if neone had a sweet way to mark your ball other than the standard dot


Just get them pretty pink golf balls. Just kidding, I usually don't mark my golf balls. I usually go by myself but if I go with someone I use a different brand. Although for fun I drew an awesome looking spiderweb on the side of one golf ball. Also I am thinking about writing my ATV racing team name "Team Blackout" on all of mine.


----------



## Graham

sweet iv always wanted pink golf balls jm but how bout ideas for tournys


----------



## Topflite_d2

Use some Top Flite's anyone at the tourny probably wouldn't use Top Flite's.


----------



## Foster4

Well i mean everyone has there own unique way to mark there ball from smilies to letting there kids write on them etc....Come up with your own mark so it feels good cuz its something that you did not just some random guy on here giving you an idea. Make it original, almost like a nick name type thing make it yours. 


Well i had to edit, didn't wanna tell you my mark i don't want you using it lol


----------



## cbwheeler

I don't usually mark my balls either. Sometimes I'll draw a line on them if they don't have alignment arrows for putting already. Marks just annoy me.


----------



## Butz

Hey,

I bought a divot tool that has a line marker, and I would just "marked my balls with two ( 2 ) colors: Black & Red"

I would mark my ball so that there's an identifying label on my ball.

There was one tournament I joined where in all 4 of us, used the same Nike ball, imagine that, and my ball landed dead center while my 3 other playmates had their balls OB, at first, all 3 claimed that ball was theirs, but when I told them about my markers, the 3 playmates stopped pestering, becoz of my identifying mark.

Btw, do not used PINK colored balls. My wife use to used that, ala Paula Creamer..hehe, but on the fairway, we had a hard time looking for the ball, and almost got lost.

White or yellow colored is the safest.


----------



## fitz-uk

I always mark mine, old habbits and all that.

Either side of titleist there is a little red dot, then on a blank part of the ball I add FITZ.

Just so there is no excuse for any idiot to play my ball by mistake or worse yet pick it up and bag it.


----------



## Graham

k thanks guys


----------



## mkoreiwo

I found a small rubber stamp of a wolf paw print that I use. I just o over it with a sharpie and stamp it... Nobody mistakes that one....


----------



## Police

I dont mark mine at all.....On the side of it i have written "Tomm" so that everyone knows its mine so on the (not so) rare occasion i lose a ball if its found i usually get it back :laugh:


----------



## Rebel 105

Don't mark my ball

but do your own custom sign or initials


----------



## 373

If anyone else in the group is playing the same brand of ball, I'll put a line under the number on my Titleist.

One of my regular playing partners is named Eric. He writes a fairly large E on his ball.

I know a local woman who is a breast cancer survivor. She draws a little loop like the pink ribbon on her ball.

I always liked Duffy Waldorf's idea. He has his children doodle little pictures on his golf balls. When my 3 year old granddaughter gets here, I think I'll ask her to decorate some of mine. As long as she doesn't cover herself in Sharpie marker, it should be fun.

When I first saw this thread, my fist impression was about how you mark your ball on the green, or did we have anything we always used to mark our ball. I remember years ago, my mother had a little tube full of talcom powder to mark her ball. I have a Jamaican $10 coin, about the size of a quarter, but with a wavy edge on it. It's pretty distinctive on the green.


----------



## Graham

nice sounds kool i think i found somethin though i just got a bunch of golf balls from enterin n ajga tourny they hav the logo on em so i think ill use those


----------



## white_tiger_137

I put 3 red dots in a triangle above and to the sides of the logo. 

Two years ago I shot an 85 and when I was cleaning my pockets out I realized the quarter I had used to mark my ball was from 1985. I've used it ever since, only because I can't find a quarter from '72.


----------

